# Yazoo Kees Wiring



## estandridge (Nov 19, 2011)

Help, I have rebuilt my Kohler 22 HP on a Yazoo Kees Max ZT. Now everytime I turn the ignition key it blows a 20 amp fuse. When I short across the starter the engine turns over fine but blows the fuse. What have I reconnected wrong? Thanks


----------

